# 81003 denied



## amy_mousie (Apr 25, 2011)

Anyone getting rejections when billing 81003 with an office visit?

Thanks 
Amy CPC CCP CMBS


----------



## MEDASSURE (May 12, 2011)

I believe it is included w/the E/M unless you have a different DX and modifier 25 (if appropriate).


----------



## smmilen (May 20, 2011)

You'll need to append the QW modifier to it to indicate that it a CLIA Waived test.


----------

